# Administration Category > Administrative issues >  Links page.

## I Robot

It's time to put together a useful links page.

The idea is to have categories with links that are useful to business minded folk.

e.g Government Department websites, legal resources such as actsonline etc.

Please post any suggestions - useful sites.

----------


## duncan drennan

I came across a nice tax reference site. I'm not too sure how up to date it is, but check out, https://www.saica.co.za/integritax/

----------


## DaveO

here's my few....

for company registrations, etc :  www.cipro.co.za

for buying a shelf cc or pty : www.swiftreg.co.za

I used swifterg to register a new ( shelf ) cc. All done online. Paid by credit card. Got my documents at the post office ( speed services couriers ) within 24 hours.

for online credit card transaction processing : www.pricetag.co.za

rates are reasonable and you don't need a card machine or a merchant account at the bank. Have been using pricetag for 18 months without any problems. They make weekly transfers of funds to our account without fail.

for monthly debit order collections : www.netcash.co.za

for electronic submission & payment of SARS forms : www.sarsefiling.co.za

----------


## I Robot

OK. Have posted the links page based on recommendations so far. Still more to come of course, but so far so good. Easy to update as we go.

Thanks for all the input.

----------

